
Google Details Electricity Usage of Its Data Centers - marklabedz
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/09/technology/google-details-electricity-output-of-its-data-centers.html?hp
======
marklabedz
>> Google also released an estimate that an average search uses 0.3 watt-hours
of electricity, a figure that may be difficult for many people to understand
intuitively. But when multiplied by Google’s estimate of more than a billion
searches a day, the figure yields a somewhat surprising result: approximately
12.5 million watts of Google’s 260 million watt total can be accounted for by
searches, the company’s bread-and-butter service

